# ehMac - Podcast - The drive to the Apple Store



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*ehMac Podcast - Driving to the first Canadian Apple Store -
To line up for the grand opening.*

ehMax and Heart wake up and leave for Toronto at 3:00AM, Saturday May, 21 2005.
Destination : Grand Opening of the first Canadian Apple Store
We need to get an early start to get a good spot in line. This is a Podcast of the delirious drive into TO.
Part one of a multi-part series on the opening of the new store.

_Subscribe to the ehMac.ca - Podcast feed:_

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- to subscribe via iTunes 4.9

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to the ehMac Podcast feed"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/icon_podcasting.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a> <-- to see the feed via Safari
or paste the url to your favorite RSS Reader​
You can download the MP3 file directly here:
ehMac Podcast - Driving to the first Canadian Apple Store
Option+Click to download to your computer

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com



> *Leaving ehMac HQ - Heading to the Apple Store Toronto Grand Opening*
> *3:30 AM*
> Stopping @ McDonalds on 401 for breakfast
> Breakfast does not start till 4:00AM
> ...


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

Just started listening - awesome!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

You are fast, I just got it up.

Keep in mind, the juicy stuff is yet to come..........


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

Heart said:


> You are fast, I just got it up.
> 
> Keep in mind, the juicy stuff is yet to come..........


Yay can't wait


----------



## chicken strip (May 22, 2005)

ya got your handy dandy iThing i see (hear) lmao


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

"Do you have like hamburgers and stuff?" Said at a McDonalds drive-thru...

Maybe that should be over in the other thread!

Should I be worried I get excited everytime you guys mention a posting after midnight about 15 guys in line? That was my posting! (And the 2 people waiting in the car... they left and I never saw them again)


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

You are coming up in part two T-Hill, you were the first ehMacer I interviewed when we got to the line........


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

That was a fun podcast to listen to; I can't wait to hear the next part. I hope you guys finally get a McGriddle™ in ya before the line up.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

Sounds like Bob and Doug Mackenzie.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Heart said:


> You are coming up in part two T-Hill, you were the first ehMacer I interviewed when we got to the line........


Scary, isn't it?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oohh... I sound pretty out of it.  Still, really fun listening back to the podcast. 

I never did get my McGriddle. And yes... I still crave one. 










Hey, I just read Steve announced the next version of iTunes will have more support for Podcasts. Maybe we'll see the eMac.ca Podcast on the Canadian iTunes Music Store?!?!  

Thanks Heart for putting the editing together.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Just grabbed it and started listening.

Great sound quality.


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

*The sound quality was very good.*



Cliffy said:


> Great sound quality.


I was thinking the same thing while listening to the first instalment. It appears you guys were using an iRiver 799 ( or similar ), but how did you connect that with the two mics you were using? Was there any additional hardware between the mics and the iThing doing the recording? 

I am guessing by the reverb and the edits that you did some post-production; I would be curious to know what tools you used. Any information you can provide us podcasting want-a-bees would be appreciated.


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I never did get my McGriddle. And yes... I still crave one.


It is probably a good thing that you never got a McGriddle! According to the McD's website, a Sausage, Egg & Cheese McGriddles™ has <ul><li>680 calories</li><li>33 g of fat; 11 g of saturated fat</li><li>1860 mg of sodium</li><li>74 g of carbs</li></ul>
Yikes!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Jeez, now I want a McGriddle! Yumm!


----------



## shutsa (May 22, 2005)

T-hill, you were the line President. Greeting everyone as they came, giving us numbers.

I listened to the podcast in the car this morning. To bad it was to late for a McD breakfast.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

iThing is an iRiver 795 - This has a 1/8" external mic port - with a couple of adaptors and splitters we turn that port into two 1/4" ports for the dynamic Mics.

As you will notice soon, the Mics are great for single voices talking directly in them but not for sound that is indirect (really good for keeping the car noise away) but not good for interviews unless you are sticking the mic in the nostril of the interviewee 

And then we have another splitter going to the headphones for both of us.
That's a-lot-o-cables.

Post production - Proprietary iThing file gets changed to MP3 - > Garageband for Mix - > Sound Studio for Compression-Normalization-Amplification - > iTunes to set tags and album art -> dot Mac to host file -> Feeder to edit rss.xml file


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

shutsa said:


> T-hill, you were the line President. Greeting everyone as they came, giving us numbers.


If not Apple, then at least future lineups should take notes. Big thing about that was that people in line didn't have to worry about going to the washroom or getting food or anything because when they came back, they still knew they were part of the line, and everyone else in the line knew it too.

If there's lucky bags, and someone cuts in, you have a bigger case when all 40 or 50 people around you can tell the cops or security: "I'm behind these guys, this is my number, this is their number, and everyone around me can vouch." But it's harder to cut in and get away with it from line people because names are harder to remember than numbers, and if you have something to call everyone in line, you've built a community. It didn't dawn on me how good an idea it was until like 6am. I at first was just doing it so people wouldn't have to hassle over counting the number of heads in front of them, especially when one of them (#3) spent the night in her car while her son kept her spot.

So yeah, memo to future lines: Give people numbers when they join the line, and make life better for everyone in it.


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

T-hill said:


> If not Apple, then at least future lineups should take notes. Big thing about that was that people in line didn't have to worry about going to the washroom or getting food or anything because when they came back, they still knew they were part of the line, and everyone else in the line knew it too.


Yeah, I loved that. Lines should always be like that


----------

